# Do filets count as possession?



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

BIG BUCK DOWN said:


> The fact that I have to keep the receipt when I purchase walleye from a fish market is absurd. This law would not allow my wife to stop and purchase perch from a fish market without a fishing license. Under this law if I drop some fish off to my grandpa who does not have a fishing license he is violating the law. Another totally ridiculous piece of legislation supported by the DNR. Boehr time for you and your friends to start raiding freezers and issuing citations. I would love to see this one taken to a judge.


I don't believe there is any law that says you have to keep your receipt for fish you purchased. And there also is no law that makes it illegal to give away your catch to someone else that may not have a fishing license. I just wouldn't give away more than a daily possession limit to one person. And as it has been pointed out, there is no CO waiting to look into your freezer anyway.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

flinch said:


> I don't believe there is any law that says you have to keep your receipt for fish you purchased. And there also is no law that makes it illegal to give away your catch to someone else that may not have a fishing license. I just wouldn't give away more than a daily possession limit to one person. And as it has been pointed out, there is no CO waiting to look into your freezer anyway.


More common sense.

Guys, just use your heads and not emotions. 

If you do have store bought walleyes or whatever mixed in with caught fish, they can use DNA to distinguish between the two. You need not keep a receipt til consumed.

No ones freezer will get raided unless you are suspected of over harvest or suspected of selling game. (gathering of evidence)

I'm gonna close this because the original question was answered.


----------

